# Mẹ bầu ăn chay, con sinh ra có bị nhẹ cân không?



## MoonLight (30/11/18)

Nhiều mẹ bầu muốn duy trì hình thức ăn chay trong thai kỳ, nhưng lại lo lắng sẽ gây thiếu chất, khiến con bị nhẹ cân. Thực hư vấn đề này ra sao?

*Mẹ bầu ăn chay có tốt không?*
Ăn chay trường có nghĩa tuyệt đối không ăn các loại thịt, cá, trứng, sữa… và chỉ sử dụng các loại thực phẩm có nguồn gốc thực vật. Đặc điểm nổi bật của hình thức này là ăn chay 100% và ăn liên tục, không gián đoạn.




_Mẹ bầu có thể ăn chay trường mà không lo ảnh hưởng tới thai nhi (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Đối với câu hỏi "Mẹ bầu ăn chay có tốt không?", câu trả lời là “có”. Bởi ăn chay trường đem lại vô số công dụng nổi bật cho cả mẹ và thai nhi, không khiến bé bị nhẹ cân nếu ăn đúng cách.

*Chế độ dinh dưỡng cho mẹ bầu ăn chay trường để con không bị nhẹ cân*
Trong thực đơn ăn chay trường của mẹ bầu cần đảm bảo cung cấp đủ 4 nhóm chất là chất bột đường, chất đạm, chất béo cùng nhóm vitamin và khoáng chất.

– Chất bột đường: Có nhiều trong lương thực, ngũ cốc và các loại khoai.

– Chất đạm: Đặc biệt phong phú trong các chế phẩm từ đậu, các loại hoa quả.

– Chất béo: Bổ sung thông qua dầu, bơ thực vật và các thực phẩm chức năng.

– Vitamin và khoáng chất: Phong phú trong các loại rau, củ, trái cây như hạt sen, rau họ cải, cam, quýt, rong, tảo biển…

Ngoài ra, mẹ bầu ăn chay trường cần tăng cường bổ sung các chất quan trọng với quá trình phát triển của thai nhi và công dụng ăn chay hạ huyết áp trong danh sách dưới đây:

– Sắt: Không chỉ các loại thịt, mà những thực phẩm có nguồn gốc thực vật như bí đỏ, bí ngô, các chế phẩm từ đậu… đặc biệt dồi dào nguyên tố vi lượng này. Thường xuyên bổ sung sắt sẽ giúp mẹ bầu tránh thiếu máu và tốt cho sự phát triển của thai nhi.

– Canxi: Để quá trình hình thành bộ xương và khung cơ thể của em bé diễn ra thuận lợi, các mẹ bầu ăn chay trường nên tăng cường uống sữa thực vật, ăn cải xoăn, dùng mật mía…

– Acid Folix: Bổ sung acid folix thông qua các loại đậu, dưa hấu, cam, quýt… sẽ có thể làm giảm nguy cơ sinh non, sảy thai và hạn chế tối đa dị tật thai nhi.

– Omega-3: Chất dinh dưỡng này có vai trò vô cùng quan trọng trong quá trình hình thành và phát triển não bộ của thai nhi. Omega-3 rất nhiều trong các chế phẩm từ đậu, các loại quả hạch và nhóm các loại hạt, đặc biệt là hạt óc chó, hạt chia.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

